# Will SCARM measure a gap?



## MeCasa (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello, 

Will SCARM measure a gap, having a hard time decided how to handle a small gap and a measurement would make my decision easier

Thanks


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Don't use SCARM myself, but many programs have the ability to just drop a ruler down and take the measurement. As a general rule, though, any gap that's big enough for you to notice it is going to be unacceptable from an operational standpoint.

Where is your gap? In between track pieces that don't line up? If it's a linear gap (as in, the std size track piece just doesn't quite fill it, and the next size up is too large), try using a piece of flex track cut to size. If it's less than 1/8", you can slip a joiner on and fill the gap with solder, although this is a lot of work.

OTOH, if the ends are misaligned, to coin a phrase, "fuhgeddabowdit". Go back and redesign to eliminate the problem. Again, a lone piece of flex track might help here.


----------



## MeCasa (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello CTValley,

This should be easy because I have two parallel straight tracks and have the ability to modify either or both but the right combination eludes me. I know I can modify a piece to fit but I'd rather not do the extra work if I don't need to.

My thinking was 'if the software will give me a precise size I could buy the parts that will probably work and only then modify if necessary

It seems like the software would do this but I don't seem to know how.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Yes, there is "measuring tape" icon on the top of the window. Just click it once then you will see "pencil" mouse cursor. Just left click on the mouse on starting point and hold it and drag to the second point for the final measurement. It will tell you the measurement in the bottom of the window. Once you release the mouse button, it will keep the final measurement until you repeat or click "measuring tape" icon again.


----------



## MeCasa (Nov 16, 2007)

Thank you both 

bluenavigator, I saw the measuring tape and I repeatedly tried to measure from point to point but I couldn't (or thought I couldn't) get it to work. Bottom line, I didn't realize that the length was posting on the bottom.

I do now 

Thanks


----------

